# Es wird kalt im Schritt...



## Freeman777 (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo ihr Ganzjahresfahrer,

Ich habe ein Problem. Undzwar fahre ich gerne bei jedem Wetter. Besonders gut finde ich es, wenn der matschigen Waldboden fest gefrohren ist und man über Schnee heizen kann. Meistens ist der Spaß aber nach einer halben Stunde vorbei, dann wird es ernst. Die Hinterseite der Oberschenkel, das Gesäß und am schlimmsten der Schritt werden unangenehm kalt. Wie sich das im Intimbereich auswirkt brauche ich hier niemanden genau auszuführen- teilweise wird es so kalt, dass es weh tut. Neben dem unangenehmen Gefühl kommt auch der gesundheitliche Aspekt. Ich gehöre zu den stark schwitzenden Menschen, was das ganzen wenn es feucht wird natürlich nochmal um ein weiteres potenziert.

Was zieht ihr euch "untenrum" an damit alles angenehm bleibt? Ich mag keine engen Radhosen - soviel vorab. Arme, Beine und  Rumpf sind viel unempfindlicher gegen kälte. Es dreht sich also alles um den Bereich zwischen Knie und Gürtellinie.

Habe es schon mit Thermounterwäsche versucht. Das schafft ein wenig Linderung, sobald diese aber feucht wird, kühlt der Fahrtwind das ganze so weit runter, dass es kaum auszuhalten ist.

Vielleicht bin ich ja eine von diesen "pussys". Ich sehe oft Radfahrer mit dünnen, eng anliegenden Trikots bei Temperaturen um die 0 Grad. Da schüttelt es mich schon beim zuschauen.

Kette rechts.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (15. Februar 2016)

Freeman777 schrieb:


> Ich mag keine engen Radhosen - soviel vorab


meiner Meinung nach ist das dein Problem !

ich fahre schon viele Jahre gerne auch bei Minustemperaturen und hatte noch nie Probleme mit dem Klima im Intimbereich.
zuerst kommt die Kälte durch die Cleats in die Schuhe und irgendwann beginnen auch die Finger zu frieren.
das beginnt je nach Wetter nach ca. 2 bis 3 Std.
trage im Winter meistens eine lange Radhose und eine Gore Tex Regenhose darüber, die isoliert ein bisschen und hält den kalten Wind ab.

natürlich ist kalter Schweiss Gift im Winter aber da das sehr individuell ist, kann dir nur die eigene Erfahrung sagen
wie dick du dich bei welchen Temperaturen anziehen musst. 

probier das mal aus, du wirst erstaunt sein
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2016)

trägst du Baumwoll Unterwäsche in dem Fall?


----------



## on any sunday (15. Februar 2016)

Da du nicht sagst, was du beim fahren trägst, würde ich auf untaugliche Kleidung tippen. Tauglich wäre bei mir eine "normale" Radhose, ja, die ist eng, und da drüber eine lange Softshellhose. Wenn es noch kälter wird eine dreiviertel Winter Radhose. Und es gibt auch hervorragend isolierende "Engbekleidung". Weiss man halt nicht, wenn man meint, davon Beklemmungen zu bekommen.


----------



## Sven12345 (18. Februar 2016)

Am besten probierst du mal so eine enge Rad-Trägerhose.
Da gibt es tolle Hosen aus Softshell-Material.
Das Material ist innen weich und saugt ein bisschen den Schweiß auf,
außen ist es mehr oder weniger Windabweisend und glatt,
so dass Matsch und Nässe nicht gleich direkt aufgesogen werden.

Ich hatte selbst bei Minusgraden kein Problem.
Kalt werden (wie schon vorher geschrieben) die Zehen, wegen den Cleats und die Finger.


----------



## beuze1 (18. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre schon lange die winterhose von Rose. Vorne winddicht, innen angenehm aufgeraut und weich. Mit einem recht guten Sitzpolster ist diese enge Trägerhose ideal von +5 bis -10 c


----------



## Freeman777 (18. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Tipps. 
Momentan trage ich darunter eine enge Baumwoll Boxershort. Vielleicht liegt der Teufel in diesem Detail.  Ausprobieren werde ich es mit den engen Radhosen.


----------



## Knallscharsche (18. Februar 2016)

Genau enge Radhosen mit Polster und OHNE Boxershorts. Die Baumwolle ist auf jeden Fall einer der schuldigen warum die Flöte friert.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Februar 2016)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> Die Baumwolle ist auf jeden Fall einer der schuldigen warum die Flöte friert.


 auf den Punkt gebracht !


----------



## Freeman777 (18. Februar 2016)

Knallscharsche schrieb:


> ...Die Baumwolle ist auf jeden Fall einer der schuldigen warum die Flöte friert.



Musste gerade ziemlich lachen :-D 
 schön gesagt.

Also quasi dann nackt in die Radhose?


----------



## Knallscharsche (18. Februar 2016)

Korrekt. Drüber dann gerne ne Baggyshort oder was eben beliebt und warmhält bei kalter Witterung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven12345 (18. Februar 2016)

Naja, man kann auch nen gut sitzenden, engen (Kunstfaser) Slip drunter ziehen.
Einzig die Nähte des Slips können im Schritt ein bisschen reiben,
aber das muss man ausprobieren.


----------



## Danimal (18. Februar 2016)

Ich trage im Winter folgendes, von innen nach außen:

kurze Radhose (mit Sitzpolster) und enges, langarmiges Funktionsshirt
lange Radhose (ohne Sitzpolster mit Trägern)
Windstopper-Jacke/Fleece/Trikot
Wenn es richtig kalt wird, ziehe ich noch eine warme Weste und eine kurze Löffler Regenhose drüber, damit das Instrument nicht friert. Die Hose ziehe ich auch an, wenn der Untergrund sehr nass ist.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. Februar 2016)

Momentan trage ich darunter eine enge Baumwoll Boxershort. Vielleicht liegt der Teufel in diesem Detail. 
Absolutes no go....
Kurze Bib Short und bei kalten Bedingungen hab ich noch ne Pearl Izumi Alpine Pants drüber.Hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit nem kalten Schritt.Eher kalte Füße bei unter Null Grad...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Februar 2016)

Freeman777 schrieb:


> Also quasi dann nackt in die Radhose?


*immer *Nackt in die Radhose, schon aus hygienischen Gründen !


----------



## Waldkauz (18. Februar 2016)

ich zieh mir sowas über die normale wanderhose zum radeln. hält schön warm und wasser kann auch nix anhaben...

http://www.endurasport.com/products/?ProductID=760&initcode=E2013BK


----------



## Sven12345 (18. Februar 2016)

bikespammer schrieb:


> schon aus hygienischen Gründen !



Versteh ich nicht?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (18. Februar 2016)

Eine enge Radhose trägt man immer direkt auf der Haut. Das Sitzpolster ist dafür ausgelegt, keine Hautirritationen zu erzeugen und es kann auch keine Falten werfen oder scheuern, was irgendwann mal weh tut. Die meisten Sitzpolster sind zudem antibakteriell. Daher: auf keinen Fall eine Unterhose drunter anziehen.


----------



## RetroRider (18. Februar 2016)

Wie kommt man denn überhaupt auf die Idee, unter das Sitzpolster noch eine Unterhose zu ziehen? 
Wenn das Sitzpolster dermaßen besch***** ist, würde ich es reklamieren.


----------



## Pilatus (18. Februar 2016)

Ich würde die Hose waschen, wenn das Polster beschisssen ist


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Februar 2016)

Sehr amüsant hier    beim mtb. .kurze Sommer bib mit Polster und die endura MT500 Spray lang drüber. .da zieht nix am Beutel. ..beim RR ziehe ich ne Lange Winter Bib mit Polster an. .darüber dann wenn's doch etwas kälter is ne kurze oder sogar ne 3/ Hose drüber, das schützt noch mal zusätzlich. ... und beide Kombinationen ohne Schlüpper


----------



## xrated (18. Februar 2016)

Michelin BIB





Für was steht BIB bei Hosen eigentlich?

Trage zur Zeit kurze Rennradhose und drüber eine Aldi Trekkinghose. Super für 5-8°C und es wird nichts feucht solange es nicht regnet. Wird aber ab ca. 12-14°C leider zu warm.

Ein wenig unverschämt sind die Preise von Unterhosen mit gutem Sitzpolster, da kann man sich auch eine normale Radhose abschneiden. Ist im Sommer aber immer noch zu warm. Und die ganzen Discountdinger taugen nichts weil da nur Watte drin ist. Was tragt ihr im Hochsommer?


----------



## Baxter75 (18. Februar 2016)

xrated schrieb:


> Michelin BIB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bib bezieht sich auf trägerhose 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xrated (18. Februar 2016)

ach?


----------



## JensDey (18. Februar 2016)

Im Winter ist Funktionsfaser auf der Haut Pflicht. Ob mit oder ohne Polster dürfte Geschmackssache sein.
Außen windicht ist dann der nächste Schritt.
Ob xc-eng oder dh-flattercool wiederum Geschmackssache.
Dazwischen hängt dann wieder von der Temperatur ab, aber Baumwolle hebelt dann die Funktionswäsche aus.
Bei ist es den ganzen Winter unten rum die Lösung mit gepolsterter Bike-Unterhose und angenehmer Regenhose. Da frier ich wenn an den Knien. Ist diesen Winter aber nicht passiert.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (18. Februar 2016)

bikespammer schrieb:


> *immer *Nackt in die Radhose,



Nur, wennste jetzt nackt in die Hose steigst, bisse ja nich mehr nackt.


----------



## Bener (19. Februar 2016)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Nur, wennste jetzt nackt in die Hose steigst, bisse ja nich mehr nackt.


Ein Teufelskreis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (19. Februar 2016)

eben.


----------



## carofem (19. Februar 2016)

Alter Radfahrer Trickwenns wirklich kalt ist einfach einen Waschlapen vor den Peter legen und dann bekommt er auch keine rote Nase.


----------



## JensDey (19. Februar 2016)

carofem schrieb:


> Alter Radfahrer Trickwenns wirklich kalt ist einfach einen Waschlapen vor den Peter legen und dann bekommt er auch keine rote Nase.


Da gibt es aber deutlich nützlichere Sachen: Packung Taschentücher, Ersatzhandschuhe, zwei Müsliriegel. SmartPhone mit aktiviertem GPS-Trcking geht vielleicht sogar als Taschenheizung durch.


----------



## beuze1 (19. Februar 2016)

_Ihr seid doch Memmen _


Spoiler: Flöte im Wind



https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...Z4iIWdPjcxYBAnFIQ&sig2=BkKbwUWX9rWl4yUhJnLc0Q


----------

